# The Moving train commits to UGA



## bilgerat (Jan 24, 2016)

UGA gets huge recruit
https://www.dawgnation.com/football...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=DawgNationDaily


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 24, 2016)

seems like all uga recruits are huge; every year. Hope this one works out.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 24, 2016)

Depth at the O-line is what UGA needs. 6-5 330# should help.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 24, 2016)

That big and only rated at 3-stars???....Must be some more to this story


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr. Pittman been working......We need all the help we can get on OL.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> That big and only rated at 3-stars???....Must be some more to this story



2 sport athlete as he also plays Basketball. Very athletic for his size. I don't care about stars any big ugly playing basketball is a win. Basketball has completely transformed my sons conditioning. He's also a O/D linemen. The moral of this story is he fits Pittmans/Chaney scheme.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> That big and only rated at 3-stars???....Must be some more to this story



I would say has potential, but will need a lot of development. This is where our coaches have to earn their money.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd rather have 3 stars getting coached up than 5 stars just coasting along, or even worse being coached down.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2016)

He will most likely red shirt


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2016)

Eh. Pretty average size for OL these days.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2016)

Bring on the train!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 25, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> That big and only rated at 3-stars???....Must be some more to this story



He’s rated as a three-star recruit and as the nation’s No. 87 offensive tackle among all high school seniors

I say that's not to bad and there must not be to many 4 or 5 stars (OT) out there if he is No. 87 in the nation.....


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 25, 2016)

nickel back said:


> He’s rated as a three-star recruit and as the nation’s No. 87 offensive tackle among all high school seniors
> 
> I say that's not to bad and there must not be to many 4 or 5 stars (OT) out there if he is No. 87 in the nation.....



This kid is athletic enough to play forward on his school's basketball team.  Sounds like our coaches think he is under rated.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> This kid is athletic enough to play forward on his school's basketball team.  Sounds like our coaches think he is under rated.



This. ^


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

Just about every train I've ever seen was moving.  What makes this one so special?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just about every train I've ever seen was moving.  What makes this one so special?



He mashes FSU players between his fingers just for fun.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just about every train I've ever seen was moving.  What makes this one so special?



Cause it aint headed toward Tallahassee.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> This kid is athletic enough to play forward on his school's basketball team.  Sounds like our coaches think he is under rated.





elfiii said:


> This. ^


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 25, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Eh. Pretty average size for OL these days.



6'5" 330lbs average sized for a HS Kid?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> 6'5" 330lbs average sized for a HS Kid?



Don't argue with him he's in the know


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 25, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> That big and only rated at 3-stars???....Must be some more to this story



Slow as mud


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 26, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> 6'5" 330lbs average sized for a HS Kid?



Not average for HS kid. Average to small side for a D1 college offensive tackle. 

If he can run then that's another story completely.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Cause it aint headed toward Tallahassee.





 Touche'


----------



## Scott G (Jan 26, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Not average for HS kid.



Considering HS kids are typically who they recruit, I am unclear what you are trying to argue here. That he's not as big as a D1 starting OT who has had a full spring/summer in the weight room? Thanks for the news flash, I guess.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Cause it aint headed toward Tallahassee.



Can't blame him.. FSU is nothing without Jameis..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't blame him.. FSU is nothing without Jameis..



they are still liars and criminals and chick beaters.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Considering HS kids are typically who they recruit, I am unclear what you are trying to argue here. That he's not as big as a D1 starting OT who has had a full spring/summer in the weight room? Thanks for the news flash, I guess.......



I am saying that people on here are talking up "the train" when in fact he's just an average size line recruit.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 26, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> *Not average* for HS kid.





tjl1388 said:


> he's *just* an *average* size line recruit.


I guess I just have a case of the struggles today.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I guess I just have a case of the struggles today.



Good Lord...


Not even worth additional comment....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I am saying that people on here are talking up "the train" when in fact he's just an average size line recruit.



Talking him up. I have heard the UGA fans say, he is slow, he will be redshirted, he will need development. Just another case of someone putting words in Ga fans mouth where they can turn around and dispute them. Some of yall becoming experts at this.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Talking him up. I have heard the UGA fans say, he is slow, he will be redshirted, he will need development. Just another case of someone putting words in Ga fans mouth where they can turn around and dispute them. Some of yall becoming experts at this.



Well said Charlie! But,,, we may not quite be in the know as he is.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I am saying that people on here are talking up "the train" when in fact he's just an average size line recruit.



According to Charlie, kid's a beast. Probably the best lineman since the fridge.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> According to Charlie, kid's a beast. Probably the best lineman since the fridge.



Ban this thug Charlie...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Well said Charlie! But,,, we may not quite be in the know as he is.



2nd time you've brought this up. 

Something you want to say or you just going to beat around the bush?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Ban this thug Charlie...



We have to keep a certain number of thugs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> 2nd time you've brought this up.
> 
> Something you want to say or you just going to beat around the bush?



Are you calling me out?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Are you calling me out?



It seems to be your desire?

You calling me a liar?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2016)

Just how big a boy are you?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 27, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Just how big a boy are you?




 That same thought hit me as well!!!!

Loved ole Roy D Mercer!!!! "How bout I just come down ner and we can resolve this quickly!!!"


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> It seems to be your desire?
> 
> You calling me a liar?



Negative. I just know your in the know.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Just how big a boy are you?





Madsnooker said:


> That same thought hit me as well!!!!
> 
> Loved ole Roy D Mercer!!!! "How bout I just come down ner and we can resolve this quickly!!!"



This place makes it so easy!!!!!!


----------



## Scott G (Jan 27, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Just how big a boy are you?



Who? TJ? Oh, he's above average for a HS kid but below average for a D1-OT.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Who? TJ? Oh, he's above average for a HS kid but below average for a D1-OT.



D3 or D2?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Who? TJ? Oh, he's above average for a HS kid but below average for a D1-OT.



I was QB (position and size) in HS.

I'm definitely a versatile OL/TE at the moment size wise unfortunately.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We have to keep a certain number of thugs.



Haters too. Don't forget the haters!


----------

